# Repaint we just finished with red ceilings everywhere



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

This was a first for me. Red ceilings vanilla walls and maple trim.

We did alot of prep work here. Nothing was done in this house for over 30 years. We actually spent around 2 weeks 3 guys prepping. Cracks everywhere in the house. Plus I wanted to sand all the trim perfectly. It only took us 5 days 3 guys painting. 

I used aura on the walls and ceiling and old masters on the trim. Turned out awsome imo. She is having me back to do the cabinets in the winter time.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I like colored ceilings myself with the walls as the neutral. It's a Kool look I think. My house I keep doing similar. The ceiling is this huge peice of drywall that just disappears as white. You make it ur accent, let the walls disappear and pop that ceiling, I like it anyhow,


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

To each their own I don't dislike it. However, I'm not in love with it and I wouldn't do it on my own house. I like whatever the one writing the check likes. I said to her you did a wonderful job picking the colors, did you have a designer pick those out? They always eat that stuff up.

I enjoyed working on the trim on this one. Lots of festool action.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Are the ceilings flat? or matte?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone do much work where you're painting the ceilings the same colour and sheen as the walls? Apparently it's a European thing. Does make the brush work a little simpler.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Ceilings are matte.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Anyone do much work where you're painting the ceilings the same colour and sheen as the walls? Apparently it's a European thing. Does make the brush work a little simpler.


All the time builders do that on spec houses like the ones I've posted on here everything white but different sheen for trim.


----------

